# Sometimes heart racing at night -taking Synthroid? they want me to take more!!



## carol9999 (Jul 5, 2010)

I had TT in June 2010 and immediately went on 125mcg Synthroid... since my TSH was around 3 on that dosage, they increased it to 137mcg 3X week and 125mcg 4X week......I had thyroid cancer so they like the TSH below 1.... it changed to a little over 1 (i forgot exactly) after this increase.....so now endo wants me to increase the 137 to 4X wk to get that level down....BUT my heart has been racing sometimes at night--could get 120 or so....also my heartbeat during day usually hovers between 80 and 90 and if i do a bit more like go up stairs, could go to 120 oe 130...also blood pressure has been a little elevated since the surgery and these meds....... I dont know whether I should be more concerned with the heartbeat or the TSH level... what do you think? other than the issues above, i feel pretty good.......thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

carol9999 said:


> I had TT in June 2010 and immediately went on 125mcg Synthroid... since my TSH was around 3 on that dosage, they increased it to 137mcg 3X week and 125mcg 4X week......I had thyroid cancer so they like the TSH below 1.... it changed to a little over 1 (i forgot exactly) after this increase.....so now endo wants me to increase the 137 to 4X wk to get that level down....BUT my heart has been racing sometimes at night--could get 120 or so....also my heartbeat during day usually hovers between 80 and 90 and if i do a bit more like go up stairs, could go to 120 oe 130...also blood pressure has been a little elevated since the surgery and these meds....... I dont know whether I should be more concerned with the heartbeat or the TSH level... what do you think? other than the issues above, i feel pretty good.......thanks


Carol; are you being active? By that I mean are you walking or doing any other exercise for the betterment of your health?

If you keep that body rolling, you should be able to feel really well w/ a suppressed TSH. Exercise helps to keep the Frees in line so you don't feel jittery and hyper.

Have you seen a cardiologist? It might be a very good thing to do because a lot of us do have heart damage as a result of late diagnosis and medical intervention for thyroid disease.

How are your electrolytes? How are your lipids? How is your ferritin level? These are things to look at.

Over 100 is cause for concern so I am worried for you.


----------

